# Steam Mop



## LadyoftheLake (Oct 12, 2010)

I borrowed my mom's steam mop and used it for the first time today. Wow! I don't ever want to use anything else on my floors ever again! I have laminate in the kitchen and baths and hardwood through the rest of the house and this mop did a great job on it all. Checked the price on it and it retails for around $100.00. A little on the steep side, but it comes with plenty of the reusable cleaning pads and an extra filter. It doesn't use any cleaner either just tap water. I'm thinking I'll get myself one for the holidays. I spend that much in a year on cleaners and mops that don't work as well. Just wanted to share. By the way the name of it is Steamboy by Reliable.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Steam Mops are the best, love mine!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

We've got the Shark steam mop, and despite the fact that it 'feels' flimsy, it's held up for a year. The Bissell steam mop is a bit better built for the same price.

All of this being said, I totally agree - they're awesome. I bought one for Charlene (and myself - I use it too) and she was like "You got me a cleaning tool.....how thoughtful, you stupid man."

THEN she used it...and fell in love with it. Long as we sweep daily, it takes all of 5 minutes to use.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a Haan that works really well but the pad seems a little large. I think the shark has a better fitting pad. Mine works great though.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

An elderly lady I clean for has one (just got it last month), I definately want one!! It's on my list for Santa!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

One of my clients has me do her floors with a Bissell and it's great. She has hardwood throughout the entire house, so I have become well-acquainted with that mop!


----------



## LadyoftheLake (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Sounds like I need to investigate a few more brands before I buy one. Going to get each of my daughters one for their holiday gift. I love how clean the floors feel after using it. BIG difference than an old fashioned mop, especially on hardwood. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Well now I want one! I saw on the Steamboy page you can do your carpets with them. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I have the Shark Steam Pocket mop and love it. We have tile downstairs and parquet upstairs and it works great on both. The reusable pockets don't ever get clean looking again, however....or maybe we just have dirt that stains due to the tanin from the cypress trees in our swamp?

I also have the Shark Steam pocket cleaner which is great for getting wrinkles out of fabric and keeps the fridge sparkling inside and out...does windows, too.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I clean the reusable pads by soaking them in an Oxyclean solution overnight, then washing them in hot water with bleach. They're not pristine, but get pretty white -- amazing, considering how dirty they get every time I use them!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how good they work on carpets? I would like to get one for my large area rugs and tile floor.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I hardly ever used mine and it was just always in my way so I gave it to my granddaughter who loves it. I know, I'm just weird. I like my microfiber mop that I can throw the pads in the washer.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

The house I cleaned yesterday had a Shark mop, so I got to try it out, too. It DOES feel flimsy -- but the cleaning head is bigger, so you can mop more swiftly than with the Bissell. It dispenses fluid automatically -- you can't adjust the flow with a trigger as with the Bissell. I like the Shark's square mop head better than the Bissell's angled one. 

I'm really hard-pressed to say which unit is the best. I have a feeling the Bissell will hold up longer as it appears to be a bit sturdier.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I just got the Shark Pocket Mop.. I love it.. Esp w/ pets in house.. Have hardwood thru out and linolium in Kitchen/bath... Need to buy more pads though, cuz my house is too big for just the 4 pads that came with it


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Dreamy,

They are not meant for carpets. They come with a piece that lifts them off the carpet (well, at least mine did) that is supposed to enable them to be used on very low pile carpeting. Doesn't work! The pads don't work the same as they do on hard flooring -- the unit is useless on carpeting, and believe me, I tried! So, hard flooring only.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I was at Home Depot yesterday, and they have a steam mop - Steamfast? for $29.97, regular price. It holds about 12 oz of water, and has continuous steam action (no trigger). After reading everyone's comments here, I was so tempted. I had to stop & ask myself if I would REALLY clean the floor more often if I had an electric "rag & bucket." I think I will, I think I will! Ah well, it'll keep until after the holiday bills are paid!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marcia in MT said:


> Dreamy,
> 
> They are not meant for carpets. They come with a piece that lifts them off the carpet (well, at least mine did) that is supposed to enable them to be used on very low pile carpeting. Doesn't work! The pads don't work the same as they do on hard flooring -- the unit is useless on carpeting, and believe me, I tried! So, hard flooring only.


Thanks this really answers my question.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been looking into one of these. I have Wilsonart laminate that looks like hardwood and put down with glue between the boards, can one of these steam mops be used on that or will it melt the glue?


----------

